# Charity Auction with Valet Magic / dodo Juice Carnuba Egg (rare)



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Our Friends at Valet Magic have kindly donated a very Rare Dodo Juice Carnauba Egg Wax to be auctioned off for Charity - ( charity to be decided but we are airing towards Cancer Research - The monies will have to paid directly to the charity and once we have receipt of this the wax will be sent out via Valet Magic)

"Dodo Juice has released a small product launch of a very important wax - the Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg, launched in association with leading detailing forum, Detailing World

Due to the complexity of pouring these waxes, they are a strict limited edition of 274 jars (100ml size) (these were poured in 2012 and the yellow yoke will have discoloured over time but has no effect on the wax)

And This is Number 274 yes the last one poured -:thumb: so makes it even extra special and is unused apart from being opened

HUGE THANKS TO www.valetmagic.com



















If you are wanting to Bid on this please post an amount that you want to offer and the next bid should be higher - the Winning highest bid by the 16th October midday will win the Wax ( This will be posted by Valet Magic to the UK and outside the UK (postage to be paid)

Get Bidding


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ll start things off: £10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I will bid £20


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I will bid £25


----------



## pd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

£30 from me.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

£35 bid


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

£40....


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

£45 bid


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

£51 bid


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Go on then £60 here :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great start.

Thank you guys.....

Robbie


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

£65 here :thumb:


----------



## Craigy1982 (Oct 11, 2018)

£70😬🙋🏻*♂


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump...….


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Only one day left to get your hands on this rare wax ....Thanks to those that have bid already and to Robbie @valetmagic


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

£75 :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So the Winner is Meh4n

If you can contact *MAGIC* and arrange where Robbie want's the money donated etc and he will arrange delivery to you -

( Cancer Research is one Robbie Mentioned - https://www.cancerresearchuk.org/get-involved/donate )


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done guys. Brilliant effort for a brilliant cause.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MEH4N said:


> £75 :thumb:


Thank you for the great donation :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok so I have told Rav to donate the money to Meadow House Hospice as they looked after my sister very well before her passing.

https://www.lnwh.nhs.uk/about-us/ne...-still-going-strong-for-meadow-house-hospice/

Thanks again guys.

Robbie


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Well done Rav great bid and enjoy the wax


----------

